# Vest Setup



## ASH556 (Aug 30, 2010)

Hey guys, I need some help.  I just got my vest and don't really know where to start with setting it up and getting on the water.  It's a Cloudveil Nunya.  I only have about 10 or so flies (elk hair caddis, cricket, bh Prince) that I bought at BPS.  I've got a pair of Hemostats from my mom (a nurse), and a spool of 5x tippet, but everything else is lost on me.  From what I can figure by reading, I need some floatant/desicant, some boxes with flies in them, clippers.  I really don't know what else.  Can you guys show pics of your vests?  Or at least a must have and nice-to-have list of accessories?  I'm just starting the whole trout fly thing and could use some direction.  Also, if anyone is local to the Northeast GA area and would be willing to take me out, I'd love to learn.  I've got Waders, boots, a vest, rod, and reel.  I just need to get out on the water and do something.  One more thing:  I've talked to the folks at Unicoi about going out with them, but they said wait until late Sept., mid-Oct. for the water temps to come down, so I am planning to do that, but wanted to go once or twice before that to try out all my new stuff.

Thanks!


----------



## centerpin fan (Aug 30, 2010)

Bullseye_Doc_Holiday said:


> I've got a pair of Hemostats from my mom (a nurse), and a spool of 5x tippet, but everything else is lost on me.  From what I can figure by reading, I need some floatant/desicant, some boxes with flies in them, clippers.  I really don't know what else.



That's really about all you _need_.  Maybe add some split shot and indicators if you plan on nymphing.  Don't overcomplicate it.  Keep things simple.

BTW, I've never liked hemostats.  I prefer a small pair of needle-nose pliers.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Aug 30, 2010)

centerpin fan said:


> That's really about all you _need_.  Maybe add some split shot and indicators if you plan on nymphing.  Don't overcomplicate it.  Keep things simple.
> 
> BTW, I've never liked hemostats.  I prefer a small pair of needle-nose pliers.



I think you're well on your way, there's a couple of inexpensive things
 1) get a good set of clippers for trimming the tag end of your line when you tie knots
2) get a couple of retractable zingers to attach your hemostats and clippers to your vest or you'll lose them in the river 
3) Centerpin is absoultely correct on the split shot and strike indicators.

And as Centerpin said keep it simple, my vest looks like a add for Cabeleas acesserory department. I've got every gadget known to man and harldy ever use any of it.


----------



## TurkeyH90 (Aug 30, 2010)

*You have started on a journey*

If you stick with this it will probably take you quite a while before you figure out what works best for you. I have decided that I like a lanyard over zingers. I usually prefer a vest over a pack of any sort and I do like like hemostats because they can be clipped to your vest so that they are readily available. Right now the fishing is slow at best. The good new is we are not far from the DH season and it is a great time for a newbie to learn how to nymph fish. Like they said split shot and strike indicators are your friend. The folks at Unicoi are a great source of info and have helped me immensely over the years. Would invite you to join me on Smith Creek this fall however my first child is due. If you ever run into a man on this creek named Dennis Obert you have struck gold. He drives a white Ford Ranger with a raggedy camper shell and fished an older Sage Rod. Dennis will flat out quit fishing and tutor you on the spot until you have the hang of it. Good Luck!


----------



## fishndoc (Aug 30, 2010)

A pair of clippers (nippers) and some floatant and you should be OK to start.  While you will eventually catch more fish with nymphs, I would stick with dry flies starting out, as you will tangle up less often.    Just get a few EHC in size 14 and 16 and go at it.


----------



## 243Savage (Aug 30, 2010)

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> my vest looks like a add for Cabeleas acesserory department.



Mine does as well, but I use everything I have.

I started out light, now it seems I don't have enough pockets.  

Fly boxes in each front pocket, one for drys, two for nymphs.  Leaders, several rolls of tippet, strike indicators, spare line and spool for my reel, etc.  Hanging off of it is hemostats, clippers, leader straightener, floatant bottles, etc.

No need for bear bells with all of that stuff jingling on my vest.


----------



## firehd830 (Aug 31, 2010)

Yea sounds like u are on your way ...and Im in northeast georgia also......clippers u can spend money on the clippers at the BPS fingernail clippers work just as well....


----------



## telsonman (Aug 31, 2010)

Well, you'll see that it fills up with crap quickly.
I carry 2 boxes of flies, 3 spools of tippet, several leaders, some small split shot, some strike indicators, a small knife for cutting because I keep forgetting clippers, my car keys, and a snubnose .357. I have hemostats on the front on a zinger.
Oh, and I keep a net clipped to my belt. I use the net to hold the fish so I'm not grabbing it, and it makes it easier to hold onto it. 

I love fishing with dry flies, and it is easier. It gets tricky when you switch to wets. You learn how to fish with each as you heighten your skill. I've had tons of luck with Prince nymphs this summer, but there is no better feeling than seeing one break the surface on a dry fly and hooking it. 

Get used to losing fish too. You'll learn how to cuss.

I live in Jackson county, and fish the NE waters. I love hitting up the Soque.


----------



## DFB (Sep 2, 2010)

Gatorb said:


> i left vest world and went with a small chest pouch deal a couple years ago and love it.
> clippers, hemostats, 2 small fly boxes, indicators, floatant, tippet material, split shot, license, and TP.



License, license,,,,,, don't forget the trout stamp!


----------



## FlyFishingFool (Jan 1, 2011)

Heed the GatorB

Never Ever go out without TP!!

All the other stuff can be considered optional but just try to improvise on TP!!


----------

